# IPF bans any member from attending Eddy's seminars



## ToolSteel (Jan 22, 2016)

I'd like to hear your thoughts on this.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 22, 2016)

Of all the super-gay, nazi-like things the IPF does, this is just so over the top that it's absurd.

Ed Coan is the Tom Brady of Powerlifting


----------



## SuperBane (Jan 22, 2016)

Sounds ridiculous


----------



## Joliver (Jan 22, 2016)

**** them up their goat ass.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 22, 2016)

Fukk the IPF. 

RPS rules!!!


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 22, 2016)

I think Jason made a pretty accurate observation about the IPF: Unless you're a member, you hate it.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 22, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I think Jason made a pretty accurate observation about the IPF: Unless you're a member, you hate it.



And if you're a member you say "The only people who hate on the IPF aren't good enough to lift in it."


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 22, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I think Jason made a pretty accurate observation about the IPF: Unless you're a member, you hate it.




Kinda like Tom Brady if your not from New England?


----------



## DF (Jan 22, 2016)

How the fuk do they ban you from taking a seminar?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 22, 2016)

DF said:


> How the fuk do they ban you from taking a seminar?



In the twisted world of the IPF - Ed Coan is banned for life from the IPF, therefore, no IPF lifter should hear him speak.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 22, 2016)

If you train at a gym where they suspect there are people on steroids they can sanction you.  Ipf is retarded.

The response to this is awesome. Fb and ig full of guys posting their pics with eddy in support. 

**** ipf


----------



## Milo (Jan 22, 2016)

What a ****ing joke.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Jan 22, 2016)

Does Blaha even lift bro?


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 22, 2016)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Does Blaha even lift bro?


He actually set several records in his age group after being bed ridden and medically disabled for over a year.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jan 22, 2016)

This sounds even more ridiculous than the NSAC banning Nick 5 years for smoking weed. <---- Whoop there it is the hornet nest.


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 23, 2016)

Zeigler Robertson said:


> This sounds even more ridiculous than the NSAC banning Nick 5 years for smoking weed. <---- Whoop there it is the hornet nest.



Honestly I think most here would agree that was bullshit. I would've liked to see silva really get slammed when he got popped for mast, simply because of how much he trash talked anyone that use(d) gear in the sport. 
He's a cocky ****.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 23, 2016)

This has been aggravating me more and more. 

This would be like Major League Baseball threatening to pull ESPNs tv contract because they have Pete Rose as an analyst. Or threatening to suspend players for taking advice from him. 

Major League Baseball is a hell of a lot bigger then the IPF, whether the IPF wants to admit it or not.


----------

